# A Mature Conversation Accidentally Recorded Between Two Austin, Texas Cops



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

I know not all cops are bad, but these two certainly seem to be.  The childish and unprofessional conversation between the two police officers really makes one think about the reputation and ethics of those in charge of "serving and protecting" us.  Warning: language.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/austin-police-investigating-after-cops-recorded-joking-about


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2014)

OMG!!! If even 2 Police officers are joking about it, then you know for sure that other cops are thinking or saying similar!! Dear God they have now given the public the reason to suspect that even decent police are thinking or saying the same thing...as if Rape wasn't a very hard thing to report without these 2 buffoons now making it so much harder for people who will read this and believe that they will not be taken seriously!!

On the subject of Robbery...they remark...''you probably **** deserved it''! mg:

these guys have got to be suspended while being intensively retrained!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 3, 2014)

Try this story out:  http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-01/warning-avoid-corrupt-third-world-country-all-costs

It opens with a highway patrol officer 'confiscating' the cash of a man that was pulled over for a traffic violation in California.  The money was legally obtained and he's been fighting to get it back for the last two years.  It goes on to say that those confiscations have pulled in over $2 billion dollars since 9/11 and the government calls it Civil Asset Forfeiture.  I guess that's to make it sound all legal and righteous or something.  Sounds better than theft.


The ACLU has a page about it also.  https://www.aclu.org/criminal-law-reform/civil-asset-forfeiture



Would you be willing to call the cops after reading these kinds of stories or worse yet, being involved with cops like the OP described or this article?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2014)

Really makes one stop and think, doesn't it?  Who the hell do you rely on for help when this corruption probably goes all the way to the top.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know not all cops are bad, but these two certainly seem to be.  The childish and unprofessional conversation between the two police officers really makes one think about the reputation and ethics of those in charge of "serving and protecting" us.  Warning: language.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/austin-police-investigating-after-cops-recorded-joking-about



Around here, Austin is known as the capital of WEIRD. .. expect anything.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 3, 2014)

I spent a short time in law enforcement in the early 1970's.  Small town in mid-America and our task was to keep the citizens... all citizens safe.  We'd drive 'em home if they were a little inebriated rather than lock 'em up.  We'd walk into domestic disturbances and end up sitting down at the kitchen table and talking things through with the couple.  It was all about taking care of each other.

Today, I'm sorry to say I've lost faith in most law enforcement... especially in the large metro areas.  Our own community is 60,000 and we still seem to have a diligent and honest law enforcement agency.  It is one of the few I would put a lot of trust in.  That's sad!!!  We hear about the Third World countries whose police are corrupt.  I hate to think we may be close to that same culture in our own enforcement community.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know not all cops are bad, but these two certainly seem to be.  The childish and unprofessional conversation between the two police officers really makes one think about the reputation and ethics of those in charge of "serving and protecting" us.  Warning: language.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/davidmack/austin-police-investigating-after-cops-recorded-joking-about



OMG!!  How many cops think like that?!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2014)

The cops aren't the only ones who talk like that. There's talk like that in other "industries" also; auto repair shops, hospitals, retail
stores, mortuaries etc. A lot of it is referred to as "gallows humor"  It relieves stress in an otherwise boring state.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 3, 2014)

I am surprised by what is looking to be an 'anti-cop" sentiment here. I know that there are bad cops, just like in any profession, but I think that it's the exception and not the rule.    Perhaps I've been fortunate, but I have not encountered a dishonest or unprofessional police officer-ever, even in my 'unruly' youth.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> I am surprised by what is looking to be an 'anti-cop" sentiment here. I know that there are bad cops, just like in any profession, but I think that it's the exception and not the rule.    Perhaps I've been fortunate, but I have not encountered a dishonest or unprofessional police officer-ever, even in my 'unruly' youth.



I've never had an issue with any cops in the US or UK.  But when we lived in Uganda all the cops were corrupt.  Everybody was corrupt.  We got stopped for speeding and had to pay an on the scene fine or be forced to come back later for court and pay a lot more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

It's an exception, not the rule Tnthomas, but over the years it appears that the exceptions are increasing in great numbers, and it's troubling.


----------



## Debby (Nov 3, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> I spent a short time in law enforcement in the early 1970's.  Small town in mid-America and our task was to keep the citizens... all citizens safe.  We'd drive 'em home if they were a little inebriated rather than lock 'em up.  We'd walk into domestic disturbances and end up sitting down at the kitchen table and talking things through with the couple.  It was all about taking care of each other.
> 
> Today, I'm sorry to say I've lost faith in most law enforcement... especially in the large metro areas.  Our own community is 60,000 and we still seem to have a diligent and honest law enforcement agency.  It is one of the few I would put a lot of trust in.  That's sad!!!  We hear about the Third World countries whose police are corrupt.  I hate to think we may be close to that same culture in our own enforcement community.




My husband has a friend who was in the RCMP back around the same time and he only lasted about three years before he quit and it was because of the attitude epitomized in the OP video.  He felt like his co-workers were lacking in respect and a certain level of decency even back then.  So this isn't exactly new, we just have videos and recorders everywhere that catch it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The cops aren't the only ones who talk like that. There's talk like that in other "industries" also; auto repair shops, hospitals, retail
> stores, mortuaries etc. A lot of it is referred to as "gallows humor"  It relieves stress in an otherwise boring state.



Yes... I can attest to that.  Gallows humor is alive and well in hospitals.. the public would be horrified if they heard some of the things that are said.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The cops aren't the only ones who talk like that. There's talk like that in other "industries" also; auto repair shops, hospitals, retail
> stores, mortuaries etc. A lot of it is referred to as "gallows humor"  It relieves stress in an otherwise boring state.



When auto mechanics, or  Walmart clerks have power to tase, shoot and arrest me, then I'll worry about their "humor" on the job.  I wouldn't want to be stopped for anything by these characters, after they're all pumped up and giddy from their private conversations. 

These cops could save that kind of behavior for off-duty, if they can't control themselves that much, they shouldn't be in that position.  Police are in a position of authority over the American citizens, and they should show some maturity on the job at least, IMO.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

Honestly, nothing surprising, we have good and bad people in every profession, there are some of the worse people sworn to serve and protect in factions of service to the public from police to armed forces, thank goodness there are as many good people as well to counter, but, yes it's scary to know so many unscrupulous folks carry a badge.  We are constantly reading about people here in law enforcement engaging in behaviors causing them to be put on suspension to loosing their badge, lots of sex parties and all.

case in point of misconduct and no one giving darn and people sworn to serve and protect looking the other way:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L34qSYmIsxU


----------



## oakapple (Nov 3, 2014)

Debby said:


> My husband has a friend who was in the RCMP back around the same time and he only lasted about three years before he quit and it was because of the attitude epitomized in the OP video. He felt like his co-workers were lacking in respect and a certain level of decency even back then. So this isn't exactly new, we just have videos and recorders everywhere that catch it.


 Exactly right! This won't be new behaviour at all, it just gets picked up more nowadays.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 3, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's an exception, not the rule Tnthomas, but over the years it appears that the exceptions are increasing in great numbers, and it's troubling.



Unless these _increasing numbers_ [of police misconduct] are witnessed firsthand, then we would (probably)be witnessing via "the Media' (radio, TV, internet) to learn of the incidents.  As the Media tends to focus more on sensational stories(Ebola, anyone?)  the next worst thing is seeing the police beating up citizens on the 6 o'clock news, or learning of other misbehaviour while under the colour of authority.

In addition to the increasingly sensational news reporting, I believe there are greater numbers of violent criminals and/or crazy people that police are encountering...which leads to ugly officer-involved incidents.  Officers targeted by gunfire(2 killed recently in California) and a couple attacked by a hacket wielding "suspect"...these incidents are definitely on the rise, with no end in sight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> Unless these _increasing numbers_ [of police misconduct] are witnessed firsthand, then we would (probably)be witnessing via "the Media' (radio, TV, internet) to learn of the incidents.  As the Media tends to focus more on sensational stories(Ebola, anyone?)  the next worst thing is seeing the police beating up citizens on the 6 o'clock news, or learning of other misbehaviour while under the colour of authority.
> 
> In addition to the increasingly sensational news reporting, I believe there are greater numbers of violent criminals and/or crazy people that police are encountering...which leads to ugly officer-involved incidents.  Officers targeted by gunfire(2 killed recently in California) and a couple attacked by a hacket wielding "suspect"...these incidents are definitely on the rise, with no end in sight.



I'd have to be a cop or an criminal to witness any of these things first hand, and I choose to be neither.  Most of us hear reporting of various incidents on the news, and most of us know that there is sensationalism in many news reports, we've talked about it here in the past on the forum.  And yes, Ebola is a good example.

There are exaggerations regarding police, criminal and victim conduct to be sure, we just have to learn both sides of the story and see which one is more believable.  To be fair, I'd have to say there are a greater number of violent and crazy people, criminals and police these days.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2014)

AprilT, that video is probably the most shocking thing that I have ever seen, given that a young mother was abused at the hands of law enforcement IN A COURTHOUSE, and no-one took any notice of her complaint, not even the judge to whom she was appealing. That the judge ignored her and played with her little daughter, never looking up once, is so disturbing. She allowed the complaining woman to be arrested and taken away to gaol and the tiny girl to be taken away to care. 

The mother was not drunk, abusive nor under the influence of drugs. She is a petite vulnerable young mother and should have the protection of law enforcement and the court.

Absolutely outrageous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

I feel sorry for the child too, that whole incident stinks!  We'd never know about any of these things if it wasn't for cameras/video.  Likely lots of tales go untold.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 3, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> AprilT, that video is probably the most shocking thing that I have ever seen, given that a young mother was abused at the hands of law enforcement IN A COURTHOUSE, and no-one took any notice of her complaint, not even the judge to whom she was appealing. That the judge ignored her and played with her little daughter, never looking up once, is so disturbing. She allowed the complaining woman to be arrested and taken away to gaol and the tiny girl to be taken away to care.
> 
> The mother was not drunk, abusive nor under the influence of drugs. She is a petite vulnerable young mother and should have the protection of law enforcement and the court.
> 
> Absolutely outrageous.





SeaBreeze said:


> I feel sorry for the child too, that whole incident stinks!  We'd never know about any of these things if it wasn't for cameras/video.  Likely lots of tales go untold.



Unfortunately these kinds of behaviors aren't as uncommon as people would have you believe.  If it doesn't move forward the right agenda, or inconveniences someone such as it may have the judge and others in incidents like this, they don't really let their conscious move them to act.  This is how the world operates and most don't get that unless they bare witness to it up close and personal, but its happening and often times victims don't speak up just to avoid finding themselves becoming twice victimized as in the young women did in the video.

Sad indeed. 

But again, I will state, these people don't represent the entirety, but these systems are quite corrupt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Unfortunately these kinds of behaviors aren't as uncommon as people would have you believe.  If it doesn't move forward the right agenda, or inconveniences someone such as it may have the judge and others in incidents like this, they don't really let their conscious move them to act.  This is how the world operates and most don't get that unless they bare witness to it up close and personal, but its happening and often times victims don't speak up just to avoid finding themselves becoming twice victimized as in the young women did in the video.
> 
> Sad indeed.
> 
> But again, I will state, these people don't represent the entirety, but these systems are quite corrupt.



Well said April, I agree.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's an exception, not the rule Tnthomas, but over the years it appears that the exceptions are increasing in great numbers, and it's troubling.



As recent events have unfolded, it is becoming more and more apparent that cops consider themselves an entity onto themselves.  I've had disastrous episodes doing "ride-alongs" and also at social events ... this was years ago.  Little has changed.  It has just become more public. 

Perhaps, as in the case of the cops making light of "rape" and the subsequent public uproar, the behavior of sadistic/bigoted cops will also become more public, tho' the fight will be long and hard and filled with obscenities and slander.

Rocky


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 3, 2015)

They need to be removed from office.  No way are they protecting rape victims.  I have the uneasy feeling that they've _created_ rape victims.  Who but a rapist would think that is funny!  It's beyond dark humor.  I love dark humor.  This is not that.  It is something just plain dark.  

The union rep just sickens and disgusts me -- and I'm a big supporter of unions.

I get why good cops don't do anything about it.  They don't want to wind up like Serpico (and Serpico was lucky; I bet cops like him get shot "in the line of duty" every day standing up for what's right) but every bad cop out there stinks up the force and makes the good cops look guilty by association.  They aren't but when it's like this how are you to know the good from the bad and which uniform you can trust and which you can't.



Debby said:


> Try this story out:  http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-11-01/warning-avoid-corrupt-third-world-country-all-costs
> 
> It opens with a highway patrol officer 'confiscating' the cash of a man that was pulled over for a traffic violation in California.  The money was legally obtained and he's been fighting to get it back for the last two years.  It goes on to say that those confiscations have pulled in over $2 billion dollars since 9/11 and the government calls it Civil Asset Forfeiture.  I guess that's to make it sound all legal and righteous or something.  Sounds better than theft.
> 
> ...



What kills me is the suggestion that we all leave the country or at least bank elsewhere.  Yeah, just let me jet over to Switzerland periodically (I once knew a rich man who did this but the key word there is rich) to do my banking.  I'd love to emigrate but my daughter and grandson would have to come too and he can't.  He's got his Dad and all his Dad's family too.  So we're stuck.  Besides, I look into other countries immigration laws all the time and unless you have family there or are some business or celebrity hot shot with something special to offer whatever that means but can bet it doesn't mean my pension that will be sent anywhere in the world, they're not accepting and I don't really blame them.  They largely take refugees but good luck claiming you're one just because you're fed up with the horseshit that happens here in American when we have people fleeing much worse atrocities world-wide.  So, he himself, did not have a realistic view.  At least his suggestions are doable -- for the very wealthy.



Falcon said:


> The cops aren't the only ones who talk like that. There's talk like that in other "industries" also; auto repair shops, hospitals, retail
> stores, mortuaries etc. A lot of it is referred to as "gallows humor"  It relieves stress in an otherwise boring state.



Um, that's a tad beyond "gallows" humor when they're blowing the whistle at the woman and suggesting she be raped basically speaking.  Not only is she sent a message that she can't call on the police for protection, she and any other potential victim within earshot, any potential rapist within earshot is being sent a we'll look the other way bitch is just asking for it message.  Plus the comment about deserving to be robbed.  This is inexcusable, unprofessional behavior.



tnthomas said:


> I am surprised by what is looking to be an 'anti-cop" sentiment here. I know that there are bad cops, just like in any profession, but I think that it's the exception and not the rule.    Perhaps I've been fortunate, but I have not encountered a dishonest or unprofessional police officer-ever, even in my 'unruly' youth.



I don't trust cops. I'll call them if I need their help and I know there's good ones but you never know what you're going to get. In high school, my oldest sister then 19 was home from a mental hospital she'd been in since age 13. My mother slapped me because she'd knew my sis would defend me and she wanted to send her back to the hospital. We lived in the country then so State troopers were the law enforcement. State trooper came, me and three little sisters and my older sister told the truth, I had the mark on my face but he chose to believe my mother saying sis hit her while neglecting to mention it was in my defense. Why? Because it was easier. All he had to do was send my sister back to the hospital. If he had acted on the obvious truth, he'd still have had to do that, arrest my mother for assaulting me and put the rest of us into foster care or found family willing to take us in as my aunt probably would have at least temporarily. He was lazy. He took the course of less action. This is nothing next to the incidents above and, I was a teen, I had no idea about reporting to Internal Affairs and probably wouldn't have if I had.  He left.  My mother locked me outside for telling the truth and encouraging my little sisters to do so also.  Cold night.  No coat.  And only let me in because I took action, standing outside her window and singing loudly -- mocking her with her beloved hymns -- in protest, in you ain't going to get any sleep if you don't let me into that warm house!  She ribbed me until I disowned her after my youngest sister was out of the house for "serenading" her.  I'm surprised she didn't get that State trooper back out to arrest me but I was a juvenile and it would be kind of hard for him to deny I was locked out.



SeaBreeze said:


> When auto mechanics, or  Walmart clerks have power to tase, shoot and arrest me, then I'll worry about their "humor" on the job.  I wouldn't want to be stopped for anything by these characters, after they're all pumped up and giddy from their private conversations.
> 
> These cops could save that kind of behavior for off-duty, if they can't control themselves that much, they shouldn't be in that position.  Police are in a position of authority over the American citizens, and they should show some maturity on the job at least, IMO.



Right on!  High fives!



AprilT said:


> Honestly, nothing surprising, we have good and bad people in every profession, there are some of the worse people sworn to serve and protect in factions of service to the public from police to armed forces, thank goodness there are as many good people as well to counter, but, yes it's scary to know so many unscrupulous folks carry a badge.  We are constantly reading about people here in law enforcement engaging in behaviors causing them to be put on suspension to loosing their badge, lots of sex parties and all.
> 
> case in point of misconduct and no one giving darn and people sworn to serve and protect looking the other way:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L34qSYmIsxU



OMG, that poor little girl so sweetly trying to protect her Mom too!  Her poor Mom.  I wish I were more surprised.  I'm not.  Not even at the female judge looking the other way and thinking she's doing her part distracting that toddler.  I've been through family court trying to protect my 3yo from an abusive father.  Nothing like this but the assumption that I was just out to get my ex...  The law guardian assigned to represent my daughter, not me, not her father, first words to me, "Why you out to get your ex-husband, bitch?"  Nothing done about it.  I was treated as hysterical when I reminded him he was my daughter's lawyer, not my ex's.  If I had been in the courtroom of someone like that... (shudders)



tnthomas said:


> Unless these _increasing numbers_ [of police misconduct] are witnessed firsthand, then we would (probably)be witnessing via "the Media' (radio, TV, internet) to learn of the incidents.  As the Media tends to focus more on sensational stories(Ebola, anyone?)  the next worst thing is seeing the police beating up citizens on the 6 o'clock news, or learning of other misbehaviour while under the colour of authority.
> 
> In addition to the increasingly sensational news reporting, I believe there are greater numbers of violent criminals and/or crazy people that police are encountering...which leads to ugly officer-involved incidents.  Officers targeted by gunfire(2 killed recently in California) and a couple attacked by a hacket wielding "suspect"...these incidents are definitely on the rise, with no end in sight.



I actually don't think there's increasing numbers.  I think bad cops are just being exposed more because of things like the internet. 



Rocky said:


> As recent events have unfolded, it is becoming more and more apparent that cops consider themselves an entity onto themselves.  I've had disastrous episodes doing "ride-alongs" and also at social events ... this was years ago.  Little has changed.  It has just become more public.
> 
> Perhaps, as in the case of the cops making light of "rape" and the subsequent public uproar, the behavior of sadistic/bigoted cops will also become more public, tho' the fight will be long and hard and filled with obscenities and slander.
> 
> Rocky



Yep.  They're just being exposed as people capture on cell phones and upload to You Tube and as more and more people realize they can complain to Internal Affairs and are having the courage to do so.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Side note: think it was about 2007 --   Supreme Court ruled police had no duty to protect, but could defend themselves. Serve and Protect was taken off most cop cars, next time you see one take a look


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

Serve and protect was just a catchy PR phrase?  Guess their duty now is just to punish or get the (suspected) criminal?  Hmmm...been awhile, I don't generally look at cop cars, don't want them to think I'm staring for a criminal purpose, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

These officers know they are being recorded right?  If they do know, this makes zero sense to me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well said April, and if it's anything I am against, it's stereotyping.  There are bad people everywhere, but we cannot hold it against an entire profession, religion, race, gender, age, whatever.

Some of these conversations on here are really upsetting because that is what I hear.  Hell, give me a break, even ALL politicians aren't bad, and neither are ALL lawyers, but the way you hear it, our kids could be learning that ALL lawyers are bad because they are young and don't realize, no, this is a man or woman that did this and they happen to be a lawyer, cop, woman, man, black, white, muslim, christian.  

Wow, I just looked up Bigot because I thought it meant intolerant against other races/religions and it means:

Bigot - a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.  

All I can say is OMG!!  I know some bigots, and didn't know it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

nwlady said:


> These officers know they are being recorded right?  If they do know, this makes zero sense to me.



From what they said to each other, they were unsure of whether the camera was rolling and the conversation was being recorded.  The one asked the other if he shut it off.  They were both temporarily suspended without pay, but I don't know what the final result was other than they were forced to attend some classes. http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2014/11/20/70025554/


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

I thought these cameras were to be on ALL the time to protect civilians as well as cops?  I suppose I just assumed that.  I do NOT think the police should be able to turn them off.  Doesn't that defeat the purpose of proving all that goes on.  I'm really confused now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it may be mandatory in the future, and they'll be punished for turning them off purposely.  I heard a recent case of a cop with a body camera, who turned if off during an altercation.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think it may be mandatory in the future, and they'll be punished for turning them off purposely.  I heard a recent case of a cop with a body camera, who turned if off during an altercation.



I can't agree more with it being mandatory. Anyone being against that would concern me, if your clean you have nothing to fear.  "course maybe all mankind will be monitored in the future, anyone catch the "Minority Report"?  Or Big Brother is Watching.  Seems like it's coming to that.  So who are we going to choose to be Big Bro, or will we have a choice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

We can't afford to be big brother, lol...we're just the bugs under the microscope...already happening. :magnify:


----------



## rt3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Depending on the situation, most portables are battery powered which limits their service.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We can't afford to be big brother, lol...we're just the bugs under the microscope...already happening. :magnify:



Isn't that the truth, plus if I could afford it I wouldn't want the job, human's are horrible, LOL, I'm an alien from Mars so I can say that, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 4, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Depending on the situation, most portables are battery powered which limits their service.



Will you quit trying to keep this thread on track Rt3, you're messin with my train of thought By the way, that train just left without me, LOL!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... I can attest to that.  Gallows humor is alive and well in hospitals.. the public would be horrified if they heard some of the things that are said.



It's alive and well in law offices, too, behind the scenes and in the privacy of the office.  It was a kind of safety valve to relieve the stress of some of the ghastly stuff we had to work with.  I would hate to have had some of that recorded and made public.  BUT, it never affected the quality of our work for a client.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2015)

You have a recording and camera issue along with the subject matter. But any job, I mean any job I ever had people frequently talked in a dark, sarcastic or cynical manner about their employers, colleagues, customers and public. I'm not surprised about the subject matter but rather the recording knowing their is recording going on. Goes to show you most will eventually adapt, adjust or tolerate the cameras or surveillance. As long as they treat rape victims and complaints seriously I guess there's nothing to do but if they are found to have handled a rape victim or case poorly I'd say use this in conjunction with other evidence for discipline or even prosecution.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Side note: think it was about 2007 --   Supreme Court ruled police had no duty to protect, but could defend themselves. Serve and Protect was taken off most cop cars, next time you see one take a look



Well, that's disturbing.  I did not know this.  Just looked at my local PD on-line (so, hopefully, they don't know I'm staring) and you're right.  They don't have it on their vehicles.  Wow.  The days of Adam-12 are over.  I was misled by that wonderful series!


----------

